# 94 Altima - brake and battery dashboard lights on.



## acuevas (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi All,
Have a 94 Altima EX, 230K miles, with brake and battery dashboard lights on. Replaced old alternator with good known bench tested alternator but brake and battery dashboard lights still on. Any advice is most welcomed.
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The replacement alternator may not be good. A properly operating charging system puts out about 13.2 to 15.0 volts. A battery should normally have a static charge of 12 -12.6 volts. If a battery is not good, the charging system may not be able to charge it properly. If a vehicle is not charging properly and the battery is good, first thing to do is to turn the key to the "on" position without starting the engine and make sure the charging system warning light is on. If the bulb is burnt out, the charging system will never charge. If the bulb is OK but still does not illuminate, the circuit may be bad and needs to be diagnosed. If the warning light does illuminate, then the next thing to check is to make sure the circuit between the battery positive post to the connection in back of the alternator is good. So, before assuming an alternator is bad, make sure this circuit is good and battery voltage is getting to the alternator. It's also important to make sure the alternator belt is tight and not slipping and the battery connections are clean and tight.


----------



## acuevas (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for your input. I wanted to also mentioned that when I press the brake pedal my dash board clock light goes off. When I release the brake pedal my clock goes on again. Don't know if this is related or not?


----------

